# What do you wish Leopard would have?



## Mario8672 (Oct 2, 2007)

What's a feature that you wish Leopard will have?


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 2, 2007)

The ability to bring about world peace. 

Seriously, I would want ZFS as a default filesystem, but that might have to wait until 10.6 at latest.

That, and continued Classic support (I still have some Classic apps that I use).


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 2, 2007)

meta-_based_ finder

true resolution independence 

hibernate (close lid of macbook, instant hibernate, doesn't use any power whatsoever.  open lid, instant wake up. it must be possible).  that way i could close lid of powerbook and not worry that the battery'l run out if i don't power down.

spell checking and correction in spotlight ("'Pohtoshop': no results found")


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 2, 2007)

Quicksilver-like launching w/ spotlight.

Snappier than Tiger?


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 3, 2007)

Better SMB support for working in the Windows world. Also a file sharing function (built-in) on par like SharePoints.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 3, 2007)

* Zfs as a bootable filesystem.
* Being able to select to not have any localizations in the system and keep that selection thru all the updates (not going to happen ever unfortunately).
* More gui choices by default 
* Not having the conceptual menus referring to applications I don't have (like iPhoto)


----------



## jeb1138 (Oct 3, 2007)

eric2006 said:


> Quicksilver-like launching w/ spotlight.



I vote for this.  Actually, I think Apple should license QuickSilver from blacktree.com.  All those seconds saved in launching/switching/everything-else-that-quicksilver-does really add up.


----------



## artov (Oct 3, 2007)

zfs as boot filesystem. Support for Sony-Ericsson P990i on isync.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 3, 2007)

what's so good about zfs?


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 3, 2007)

Locked dock icons that requires holding down the Alt or Command key to remove an icon.

BTW, ZFS


----------



## andyhargreaves (Oct 3, 2007)

rhisiart said:


> Locked dock icons that requires holding down the Alt or Command key to remove an icon.



Yes!!

Also, _proper_, working printing to Windows-shared printers (i.e. works as well and as easily as Windows printing to a mac-shared printer).  And the ability to add a persistent network route.

In addition to those, a built-in espresso machine.  And beer pump.  Also a slot-loading DishwashingSuperDrive really would sell well.  How about a free ATM?

Sorry 

Andy


----------



## ScottW (Oct 3, 2007)

Mario8672 said:


> What's a feature that you wish Leopard will have?



An Install DVD, so I can start using it.


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 3, 2007)

Lt Major Burns said:


> what's so good about zfs?



It brought back Lazarus from the dead....


...oh, wait....


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 3, 2007)

Printing and Scanning should "just work".


----------



## WetcoastBob (Oct 3, 2007)

*Spotlight search* including Aperture Images!!!!!!  

To create any kind of an archive in Aperture is useless because the keywords cannot be found with spotlight and exporting masters and versions to a user-created archive has no point because the XMP sidecar files cannot be read by Aperture when re-importing.  Who thought this one up?!!!


----------



## Qion (Oct 3, 2007)

The ability to have a fluent conversation with Victoria.

Or, Alex, I guess.


----------



## Mikuro (Oct 3, 2007)

I posted quite a bit in an old thread on the topic: http://macosx.com/forums/bobs-place/229437-what-features-would-you-like-see-leopard.html

In brief:

 More multithreading in almost all apps, especially the Finder and Safari.
 Major bug fixes in the Finder and Spotlight.
 Better Smart Folders that are fast and don't randomly refresh when you're trying to use them.
 Dynamic folder icons and better dynamic file icons. <- This one IS in Leopard, at least regarding files. I'm not sure about folders.
 User-definable file tags, sort of like in Gmail.
 List View columns for any and all Spotlight tags, so I can, say, sort images by width in the Finder.

Personally I'm a little wary of the ZFS hype. I'm not sure it presents any real advantages for a desktop OS. Seems to me like it's geared more for servers, and is a bit over-zealous. It sounds awesome, don't get me wrong, but it seems like the real-world benefits are mostly theoretical.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 4, 2007)

Tags would be nice also in bookmarks.


----------



## cyprus mac man (Oct 5, 2007)

*Every bug fix possible
*Default GUI system for every window and app(so when I install a new interface, i dont need to worry that it only supports Finder, Address Book, etc.)
*Optional Application icons
*iCal app icon has current date (not needing to start the app to get it)
*easy file sharing
*better third party support
*Java 6, or at least Java 5 with everything that Windows Java 5 has
*EZ app making (even more than Automator)
*The Periodic Table of Elements 

Cyprus Mac Man


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 5, 2007)

cyprus mac man said:


> *Every bug fix possible
> *Default GUI system for every window and app(so when I install a new interface, i dont need to worry that it only supports Finder, Address Book, etc.)
> *easy file sharing



done.

(per macworld)


----------



## mw84 (Oct 6, 2007)

Packaged FTP client and/ or the ability to use Finder as one.

iChat MSN support (with no limited features).

Safari scroll bar fix (small but extremely irritating).

Improved chess game AI, after a few games the computer becomes almost predictable in it's moves.


----------



## Captain Code (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't know what the point of ZFS would be except on the Mac Pro and XServe.  Sure you can have multiple external disks connected to your MBP or iMac but if you wanted a ZFS volume you would have to keep it connected the same way all the time which I doubt someone would want to do.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Oct 6, 2007)

Last I read Leopard will only read ZFS, not write. Down the line I'm sure it will support it fully, but even then it will be an option, not the default. There is a MacBreak Tech episode that goes into detail with ZFS. It's cool, but I agree, it's not necessary for most of us.


----------



## zynizen (Oct 8, 2007)

iTunes Server / Client for all mac's. Eliminate the need to hack your Tunes lib. just to share your own music across your own network, and to be able to burn/sync via any mac on your LAN via the server tunes lib.

doubtful, but thought I would mention it.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 8, 2007)

Also would like to amend to my original post, Leopard be on time (this time around)!


----------



## cyprus mac man (Oct 8, 2007)

*EZ icon maker.
How I make them:
1. Make them in Photoshop.
2. Save as .gif
3. Use FastIcns to convert them to a fork
4. Assign it.
(Drag & Drop would be nice)

*Built-in games


----------



## ApeintheShell (Oct 9, 2007)

Hot sauce. Lots and lots of hot sauce baby.


----------



## Qion (Oct 9, 2007)

ApeintheShell said:


> Hot sauce. Lots and lots of hot sauce baby.



..._and smooth jazz... smoother than silk, baby, ohhh yeahhh..._


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 10, 2007)

And Vegemite....?


----------



## fryke (Oct 10, 2007)

This ain't Bob's place, btw.


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 10, 2007)

fryke said:


> This ain't Bob's place, btw.


Point taken.

I'd just like Leopard to work at a reasonable speed on my 800 MHz PPC. I now have doubts.


----------



## andyhargreaves (Oct 10, 2007)

Another vote for proper Finder FTP implementation, too.

Andy


----------



## icemanjc (Oct 11, 2007)

Is it only for G4 and up, because I'd like to put it on my iBook G3.


----------



## Veljo (Oct 11, 2007)

Pretty sure you need a 867MHz G4 or better to run it.

I'm really concerned, are they gonna have this ready in two weeks?


----------



## Mario8672 (Oct 15, 2007)

I REALLY want native support for MSN in iChat AV. This means Audio, Video, AND Audio/Video conferencing. Also including custom display names, now playing, ability to save and use custom emoticons, ability to change contact names based on Address Book entries. iChat AV is a great app, it's just a shame that I have no use for it because virtualy none of my friends use AIM. And using jabber to log in to MSN strips it of all the features I loved in MSN/Adium.


----------



## icemanjc (Oct 15, 2007)

So does ichat in 10.5 support yahoo, google, aol and msn?


----------



## Mario8672 (Oct 15, 2007)

icemanjc said:


> So does ichat in 10.5 support yahoo, google, aol and msn?


I haven't heard any news on iChat other than the backgrounds and PhotoBooth effects.


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 15, 2007)

iChat works with msn and google via Jabber, I believe.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 16, 2007)

Well here are the 300+ New Features in Leopard.


----------



## fryke (Oct 16, 2007)

I hate the way they're counting. "Movies Widget in Dashboard." Erh, yeah. That's a feature. Oh, and there's "Simple Mail Setup", which of course is also a "new feature", since the old mail setup was, compared to now, not so simple, although I'm pretty sure they'd have called it "Simple Mail Setup" before, if they had thought of calling it a feature. What else (rummaging in the box...). "Improved Search" is also a "new feature" in Mail.
Also "Quick Look" is three features in one. Well, if you start to look closely, you'll see how these are 300+ new features instead of, say 30. Really: Call it _30_ new features, please. The "new features" inflation will soon have you say 10.6 or 10.7 has a thousand new features. And once you start counting every bit or byte you've swapped around, every version number increase counted by itself because it's _also_ a feel-good change kind of a feature, that's the end. Unless you start _adding_ meaningless code just so you can count more... Puh-leeeze. Call it 30 or 50 new features and good with it. It's still _worth_ the price, dammit.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 16, 2007)

I know Fryke. the big saver (for me) in Leopard is the simplest, Spaces.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Oct 16, 2007)

Satcomer said:


> Well here are the 300+ New Features in Leopard.



great! thanks for that. 

@ fryke
I agree, very padded. But even 30 significant features would be good. 

THe features worth it for me are:

- iChat Screen Sharing; no need to drive up to my parents' house every other day to fix something. 

- spaces

- the new VoiceOver; I"m dyslexic and use voiceover for long articles. I was going to buy GhostReader  but Alex sounds better, and free. 

- WebCLips; not sure if it will be useful, but I can think of a few uses.

- TIme Machine; again, I'm not sure how useful this will be. It all depends on how it works. 

- I heard boot camp switching works similarly to fast user switching. THey don't list this in the features, but I definitely remember reading on apple's site that it would be as simple as sleeping the Mac, and them waking it up in Windows. 


I really look forward to it. ONe small thing though -- didn't Steve mention in the previous keynote that there were a few "top secret" features that were just too good and massive to mention? If this is the complete list, the features have either already been mentioned before, or are too small to be considered top secret.


EDIT: just noticed something else -- in the US leopard is $129 US, in australia it is $158 AU. THis is pretty close to a direct conversion from USD to AUD -- very impressive! Usually places outside the US get screwed with an insane premium, but this is very fair. great stuff  

I think past version have been $200 AU, haven't they?


----------



## fryke (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah, those big secret features just didn't make the cut. I guess Steve was just putting on his pokerface.


----------



## Captain Code (Oct 17, 2007)

I think one secret feature was ZFS which will ship as read-only but there is already a read/write update beta for developers to test out.  I think it'll probably come out within a few months from now.  I think Apple realized it's not really that important for most people, even if it is cool.


----------



## fryke (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh, also: They announced the big secret features at WWDC 2007. It was WWDC 2006 when they said they couldn't unveil everything.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 17, 2007)

there's 15 big changes.

the 285 other changes are the most significant though: they're the fixes and little additions and tweaks that build OSX to be more mature.  10.0 and 10.1 had no little tweaks.  it was lacking.  it's only over time that you start to realise the details.


other than spotlight, the thing that winds me up about going back to panther is all the little menu additions and little tweaks that tiger has that you don't realise you got used to...  it's like all the Classic OS lovers, they grew to love the little nuances that built over the course of 15 years to solve every little problem, that were then stripped cs apple didn't have time to cater for every little thing...  all hail 10.6's 500+ new features.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 17, 2007)

also, i realised today while reading even more people bitching about Leopard not supporting macs made 4 years ago, Tiger was the same.  it dropped support for Firewire-less macs, which included the 2001 clamshell ibooks up to 366mhz.  4 years later tiger was released and it wasn't supported.  no-one said a word....


----------



## fryke (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, not no-one. I clearly remember that _every_ big version of Mac OS X was accompanied by two major questions from users: "How much will it cost, what, really 129?!" and "Is that system requirement really true?"... Most of the time, the new OS could still be installed in some or other way.


----------



## Qion (Oct 17, 2007)

The price complaint is marginalized when compared to what Vista costs to own. It's really, really ridiculous to whine about most of Apple's software costs, especially iLife and iWork.

(Also, I'm happy in a small way that my G4 cannot run the latest and greatest anymore. Elimination is progress.)


----------



## fryke (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, that complaint was back when Apple released a new 129 USD upgrade every year! Also back then you had the feeling that you couldn't simply stay with the older version, because it simply didn't feel _complete_ compared to the newer one. Panther still feels "complete" even when Leopard arrives, so does Tiger. 10.0-10.2: Not so much.
So that complaint had a little more to it, and I haven't heard it much this year.


----------



## cyprus mac man (Oct 17, 2007)

MSN would be nice, but it is Microsoft that we are talking about. Apple has very limited ties with them (only with the iPod + iTunes, BootCamp, and more recently, Safari). I don't see why they would offer it.

MSN is available for iChat via Jabber, but I don't think it allows for audio/video chat.

Adium is nice and that should have the audio/video support soon.


----------



## fryke (Oct 17, 2007)

Don't forget MS Office for Mac. Actually, Apple has really _good_ ties to MS nowadays. But I guess it's not in MS' interest to open MSN for anyone.


----------



## montag (Nov 8, 2007)

Lt Major Burns said:


> also, i realised today while reading even more people bitching about Leopard not supporting macs made 4 years ago, Tiger was the same.  it dropped support for Firewire-less macs, which included the 2001 clamshell ibooks up to 366mhz.  4 years later tiger was released and it wasn't supported.  no-one said a word....



I seem to remember quite a few people complaining.

The real question is why the arbitrary processor speed requirement? A single 867 is acceptable but dual 800's are not? I completely understand dropping G3 support, but it is kind of disapointing. To me even 10.4 never quite felt "finished". It would have been nice to get one more OS revision out of my beloved G3 hardware. Oh well. I guess I'll just continue to be happy with 10.3, planned obsolence be darned.


----------



## aicul (Nov 10, 2007)

I would like Leopard to remember what the Apple-Mac experience is all about. So whether it is ZFS or something else I don't care. I want things to work.

I want silly things such as unarchive to check whether there is enough disk space BEFORE it starts unpacking. I think this is indicative enough.

These little things are what make the Apple-Mac experience a fun experience. Today, in the age of many-bit (64 I think) Leopeard, unarchive does not check if there is sufficient disk space.


----------



## TheMooseIsLoose (Sep 5, 2008)

"Sleep" mode that works.


----------



## fryke (Sep 6, 2008)

? ... Sleep has worked on my Apple notebooks since System 7.1 - and that was the first system I ever used on an Apple notebook. It has also worked on all of my desktop Macs IIRC.


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 6, 2008)

I wish my goddamn G4 would go to sleep.


----------



## TheMooseIsLoose (Sep 6, 2008)

Check posts regarding sleep problems at this link: 

http://macosx.com/forums/mac-os-x-system-mac-software/302871-mac-sleeps-but-doesn-t-wake-up.html


----------

